# Please school me on this "BB30 crank option"



## shortynolegs (Aug 25, 2009)

Hello,

What is this BB30 crank upgrade and how does it differ from GXP?


----------



## cartmaniac (Jun 6, 2007)

It's not an upgrade. Either your frame needs a BB30 crank, or it doesn't. To use a BB30 crank, the frame must be made to the BB30 spec.

But perhaps I misinterpreted your question. If you are asking why BB30 is a better design, then you might want to take a look at these articles.

Skip down a few paragraphs in this article to find a summary of the different bottom brackets out there, including BB30. http://velonews.com/article/85518

Here's another. http://www.velonews.com/article/71970


----------

